# LRG paypal



## Togger (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi folks, just found this site. I've downloaded LRG paypal and just tried a preview test gallery (I was previously using Breeze Browser Pro but have now moved totally to Mac).
I have set up my paypal payments and when I view the Preview from within Lightroom everything displays fine, however when I upload to the web I am getting the letter J in place of £ in the price options. Can anyone help please.

Regards, Togger


----------



## jimburgess (Jun 25, 2008)

Have you tried their forums?

http://www.lightroomgalleries.com/forum/index.php


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Jun 25, 2008)

Togger,yes, try our forums, there are a good amount of people discussing our templates there you you will find plenty of help. you can always contect me as well via my site and i can help.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 22, 2008)

niko said:


> Hi fella's,
> 
> This is a good source for finding good paypal troubleshooting and problem solutions -
> PayPal troubleshooting
> ...



Welcome Nico and thanks for the pointer......


----------

